# Making Hay in Kentucky



## jayson7740 (Jul 31, 2015)

Hey guys, basically new to the forum and wanted to share some information about family farming in Kentucky. The hay stays on the farm to feed the cattle in the winter. This is video I put together from haying the second cutting the last 2 days. Weather has been great (hot and low humidity) for curing hay! 1st cutting this year was much thicker, but unfortunately don't have video of it.

Kentucky Farming Video


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Nice looking Ford's.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Very nice looking fords.

Regards, Mike


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

Welcome to Hay Talk. . . . . glad there is finally hay making weather on both ends of the Louie B Nunn Cumberland Parkway.

Shelia


----------



## timberjackrob (Feb 16, 2015)

yes!! it been a rough year to get hay dried down in ky this year made 57 rolls today was best hay we have put up this year by far,


----------

